# Homemade Meatballs and Tomato Sauce



## LarryWolfe (Apr 13, 2013)

*Sauce Recipe*
* 1 - 28oz Can Crushed Tomatoes
* 1 - 28oz Can Whole Plum Tomatoes
* 1 - 28oz Can of Water
* 2 - Bay Leaves
* 6 - Cloves
* 6 - Garlic Cloves (diced)
* 1 TBS - Extra Virgin Olive Oil
* 1 tsp -red pepper flakes
* 1 tsp - Salt
* 1/4 - Dried Mince Onions
* 1 TBS - Oregano
* 1 TBS - Basil
* 1 TBS - Sugar
* 1 - 8oz Jar of Mushrooms with the juice

*Directions*
* In a medium pot over medium low heat add olive oil, garlic,bay leaves, cloves, red pepper flakes, onion and basil
* Once this mixture becomes aromatic, add all remaining ingredients, bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer for one hour

*Meatball Recipe*
* 1lb - Ground Chicken
* 1lb - Chicken Italian Sausage (casings removed)
* 1 - Egg
* 1 TBS - Parsley
* 2 TBS - Dried Mince Onion
* 1 TBS - Oregano
* 1 tsp - Pepper
* 1/2 tsp - Salt
* 2 tsp - Granulated Garlic
* 1/2 Cup - Italian Seasoned Breadcrumbs
*2 TBS - Olive Oil

*Directions*
* In a large bowl add all of the ingredients and thoroughly combine all ingredients
* Form equal size meatballs
*Over medium heat pan fry in olive oil until all sides are browned (not necessary to fully cook at this point)
*Add meatballs to sauce, cover and let simmer for 45 minutes
*Remove lid and cook for 15 more minutes to thicken the sauce slightly
*Serve over your favorite pasta or on sub rolls for meatball subs
*Enjoy!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks fabulous Larry


----------



## Soma (Apr 14, 2013)

Sounds good, Larry, thanks!.....but what is "Italian chicken sausage"?....is it just more ground chicken but with a lot of spices? what kinds of spices, i wonder... (cuz I don't buy sausage anymore, need to watch my salt intake).

oh nevermind, I found some online.....I like this one. Comes with pics. http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/how_to_make_homemade_sausage/


----------



## xcrazyforfoodx (Jun 19, 2013)

Not even close to dinner time yet and I'm starving! Great!

Just kidding. Well, sort of. I mean... I am hungry.

This recipe looks good. Thank you for sharing, Larry.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 19, 2013)

Soma said:


> Sounds good, Larry, thanks!.....but what is "Italian chicken sausage"?....is it just more ground chicken but with a lot of spices? what kinds of spices, i wonder... (cuz I don't buy sausage anymore, need to watch my salt intake).
> 
> oh nevermind, I found some online.....I like this one. Comes with pics. How to Make Homemade Sausage | Simply Recipes



It's Italian style sausage made with chicken.

It's in my supermarket and better versions available from the butcher down the block.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks, larry, this looks great, and a healthy version of sketti and meataballs, too.

c&p'd.

i may leave out or reduce the amount of cloves. i find them very strong, and much like rosemary, i can taste them through just about any dish if more than a tiny bit is added.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 19, 2013)

buckytom said:


> thanks, larry, this looks great, and a healthy version of sketti and meataballs, too.
> 
> c&p'd.
> 
> i may leave out or reduce the amount of cloves. i find them very strong, and much like rosemary, i can taste them through just about any dish if more than a tiny bit is added.





Yes, 6 whole cloves struck me as way too much also.  They are so strong ... even one would leave a definite note.

I'd leave them out entirely, personally.

And I'd use fresh onion and tomato paste 

The rest looks good!


----------

